# Soothe 2 on sale - must have?



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 2, 2021)

Oeksound has their Easter sale on now, including Soothe 2 for quite a bit cheaper than usual. How do folks like it for orchestral mockups? Worth it? Must have? Better than a dynamic EQ taming those resonances?









oeksound plug-ins: soothe2


Soothe2 is a dynamic resonance suppressor. It identifies problematic resonances on the fly and applies matching reduction automatically.




oeksound.com


----------



## Tronam (Apr 2, 2021)

In general I have preferred the sound of Gullfoss for more natural acoustic sounds and Soothe for synthesized or electronic music. It's so situational though with dynamic plugins like this and results can vary dramatically depending on the source. I'm not even sure how I could reliably compare them in a consistent way. Soothe is definitely more granular though, so for detailed editing it provides greater control.


----------



## Neutron Star (Apr 2, 2021)

Sooth on individual instruments, and gullfoss on the master buss. The most essential innovative plugins for production since Melodyne. Both total game-changers. Basically intelligent selective thousand plus band dynamic compressors.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 2, 2021)

I've had a better time with DSEQ. Cheaper, more flexible, easy DRM.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 2, 2021)

Neutron Star said:


> Sooth on individual instruments, and gullfoss on the master buss. The most essential innovative plugins for production since Melodyne. Both total game-changers. Basically intelligent selective thousand plus band dynamic compressors.


Pretty strong endorsement to compare it to Melodyne! How are you generally using it with sample libraries?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2021)

Any idea when they might have their next sale for Soothe 2 ?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 24, 2021)

I got excited for a sec....

Probably not until holidays.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 24, 2021)

Probably on Black Friday. Smooth Operator not cutting it?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 24, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Smooth Operator not cutting it?


Don't know about that one. How does it compare to Soothe? Also would I be able to do similar with Fabfilter ProQ 3?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 24, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Don't know about that one. How does it compare to Soothe? Also would I be able to do similar with Fabfilter ProQ 3?


It’s a similar type of plugin used to compress resonant frequencies. Capabilities are largely the same, but Soothe 2 has some more controls over attack and release times of the compressor. Smooth Operator is currently only $39 though, so I can’t complain about the functionality gap.

You might be able to do something similar with ProQ3 using dynamic eq, but I think it won’t be quite the same effect.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 24, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea when they might have their next sale for Soothe 2 ?


During Black Friday, it was on sale for $99.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> During Black Friday, it was on sale for $99.


Thanks. so only during BF, Hmmm.. That is quite a long wait from now.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 24, 2021)

Smooth Operator looks and reads to be a close copy of Soothe 2. Anybody have both?


----------



## tabulius (Jun 24, 2021)

Smooth Operator was so cheap at the moment so I bought it and will try it on the next mix. I'm sure all of these plugins have pros and cons, but it seems this one does the job as well.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> It’s a similar type of plugin used to compress resonant frequencies. Capabilities are largely the same, but Soothe 2 has some more controls over attack and release times of the compressor. Smooth Operator is currently only $39 though, so I can’t complain about the functionality gap.
> 
> You might be able to do something similar with ProQ3 using dynamic eq, but I think it won’t be quite the same effect.


Soothe 2 also does frequency responsive sidechaining. A well known version of the same concept would be Trackspacer, but Soothe 2 has waaay more reslution.

Basically it can duck the exact frequencies needed at the exact time. You could accomplish this with Pro-Q somewhat, but at the same time it's not quite the same, as this essentially dynamically responds to specific frequencies only when needed; where a dynamic EQ typically has only one sidechain, and listens to either the entire spectrum at all times, or an entire band at all times.
(Depends on how a given dynamic EQ's sidechain is designed...)

So basically Soothe 2 currently does have a _trick_ or two of its own it does really well. But they're pretty specific _tricks_ that most people don't need most of the time...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 25, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Soothe 2 also does frequency responsive sidechaining. A well known version of the same concept would be Trackspacer, but Soothe 2 has waaay more reslution.
> 
> Basically it can duck the exact frequencies needed at the exact time. You could accomplish this with Pro-Q somewhat, but at the same time it's not quite the same, as this essentially dynamically responds to specific frequencies only when needed; where a dynamic EQ typically has only one sidechain, and listens to either the entire spectrum at all times, or an entire band at all times.
> (Depends on how a given dynamic EQ's sidechain is designed...)
> ...


Frequency ducking… smart:comp also does that


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. so only during BF, Hmmm.. That is quite a long wait from now.


I'm hoping this comes back on sale tomorrow!


----------



## thorwald (Nov 25, 2021)

I have only listened to demo audios of Soothe 2, and as far as harsh frequencies are concerned, Hornet Plugins's ThirtyOne is a very affordable plugin that IMHO sounds better, in most cases it performs even better than Gullfoss.

It unfortunately does not have frequency ducking.


----------



## cnogradi (Nov 25, 2021)

Looks like its $50 more this BF


Dirtgrain said:


> During Black Friday, it was on sale for $99


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 25, 2021)

This is now on sale. https://oeksound.com/plugins/soothe2/


----------



## arznable (Nov 27, 2021)

cnogradi said:


> Looks like its $50 more this BF


Yes, quite disappointed that it is not $99 this year.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2021)

arznable said:


> Yes, quite disappointed that it is not $99 this year.


*RESO* by Mastering the Mix does pretty much a similar function, it's on sale for $57. imho. Soothe 2 is overpriced, and over hyped.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2021)

arznable said:


> Yes, quite disappointed that it is not $99 this year.


Not sure, but I think it might have been $99 for Soothe 1, then something like $40 to upgrade to Soothe 2.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

Soothe 2 may be overrated, but it seems better to have it than not have it.
Bought it a couple of days ago, as well as before that tested the demo, on the one hand you can do without it, but so you can say about any plugin.
My opinion is that this plugin is definitely not the musthave and not the best for the first purchases.


----------



## arznable (Nov 27, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Soothe 2 may be overrated, but it seems better to have it than not have it.
> Bought it a couple of days ago, as well as before that tested the demo, on the one hand you can do without it, but so you can say about any plugin.
> My opinion is that this plugin is definitely not the musthave and not the best for the first purchases.


Can I ask what do you mean by this plugin is "not the best for the first purchases"? Thanks.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2021)

arznable said:


> What do you mean by this plugin is "not the best for the first purchases"? Thanks.


I think you need a good feel for mixing to be able to use it properly.


----------



## arznable (Nov 27, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I think you need a good feel for mixing to be able to use it properly.


This sounds like Sooth 2 is not as easy to use as Reso.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 27, 2021)

arznable said:


> Can I ask what do you mean by this plugin is "not the best for the first purchases"? Thanks.


Well he's controversial, unlike gullfoss it's not easy enough to use.
I can also note that first you need to get a good compressor, limiter, reverb, and only after you have a basic set of important plugins, you can take soothe.
Very controversial plugin... Well, what I like about it and what I took it specifically for is all sorts of unpleasant sounds on the upper frequency spectrum, on percussion, both tonal and not tonal.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

arznable said:


> This sounds like Sooth 2 is not as easy to use as Reso.


Have not tried Reso, but Soothe2 is easy to use.

All the options can be demo'd? People can have their own personal shoot out.


----------



## Consona (Nov 28, 2021)

You can also demo this one:








DSEQ


DSEQ is a dynamic processor working in the frequency domain.DSEQ is removing digital harshness on the fly thanks to self-adjusting frequency bands.




www.tbproaudio.de





edit: I'm testing this on strings and getting impressive results!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 28, 2021)

There are essentially two of this thread, so I’m going to crosspost from the other thread. And also, I have heard excellent things about DSEQ as well, it’s just not as easy to use but is reportedly more powerful by a few measures.

I use MSpectralDynamics. I also don’t know the differences with soothe besides some basic anatomical differences. A great mixer, Daniel Dettwiler, once told me (…in a YouTube video), that resonances often can’t be seen, only heard, and I believe tools like Soothe and MSD, unless targeted as specifically as any other dynamic EQ, are operating on what to us would be a visual FFT rendering of the sound. So it may be best to simply find the resonances, and apply a dynamic EQ to them. MSD and Soothe may be better suited to squeezing maximum loudness out of a track by removing frequency peaks (which does not necessarily mean resonances!), and that’s why we handle them with so much caution.


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> There are essentially two of this thread


I think admins should couple them into one thread.



Russell Anderson said:


> I have heard excellent things about DSEQ as well, it’s just not as easy to use but is reportedly more powerful by a few measures.


You definitely have to tweak it more than Soothe, but after demoing both, DSEQ feels more interesting to me. Also, costs only 79 euro in comparison. 



Russell Anderson said:


> I use MSpectralDynamics. I also don’t know the differences with soothe besides some basic anatomical differences. A great mixer, Daniel Dettwiler, once told me (…in a YouTube video), that resonances often can’t be seen, only heard, and I believe tools like Soothe and MSD, unless targeted as specifically as any other dynamic EQ, are operating on what to us would be a visual FFT rendering of the sound. So it may be best to simply find the resonances, and apply a dynamic EQ to them. MSD and Soothe may be better suited to squeezing maximum loudness out of a track by removing frequency peaks (which does not necessarily mean resonances!), and that’s why we handle them with so much caution.


I was trying to mimic DSEQ with normal and dynamic EQs. The fact DSEQ is not static and is reacting to the moving signal just gives different results.

I'd say the best approach is using DSEQ and if you still feel something needs to disappear from the signal, use normal EQ to get rid of that stuff.


----------



## osterdamus (Dec 26, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Smooth Operator was so cheap at the moment so I bought it and will try it on the next mix. I'm sure all of these plugins have pros and cons, but it seems this one does the job as well.


How did it go?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 26, 2021)

Consona said:


> I was trying to mimic DSEQ with normal and dynamic EQs. The fact DSEQ is not static and is reacting to the moving signal just gives different results.
> 
> I'd say the best approach is using DSEQ and if you still feel something needs to disappear from the signal, use normal EQ to get rid of that stuff.


Have you ever tried DSEQ and MSpectralDynamics side by side? I might in the coming weeks, I have a feeling they're similar but super different


----------



## osterdamus (Dec 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Have you ever tried DSEQ and MSpectralDynamics side by side? I might in the coming weeks, I have a feeling they're similar but super different


I'd like to hear about the results.


----------



## Consona (Dec 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Have you ever tried DSEQ and MSpectralDynamics side by side? I might in the coming weeks, I have a feeling they're similar but super different


I haven't. Is the Melda plugin demoable?


----------

